# Intriguing ebay add



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WDT-Weiss-Distribution-Technique-Tool-for-Espresso-Coffee-Distribution-/303877254510?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

don't get suckered in mate it's a "fork" made out of top-notch Glaswegian Stainless Steel :classic_wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive watched it as i want to see what hes invented

I presume its a dumo multi pin product.

Bit it could be a paperclip in a cork😂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

i've decided to watch it for the only reason as he/she will get "itchy-fingers" once those watchers start to increase...unless he/she is reading this then they're onto us lol 😟


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ive watched it as i want to see what hes invented
> 
> I presume its a dumo multi pin product.
> 
> Bit it could be a paperclip in a cork😂


 Nothing so elaborate, more like a cocktail stick


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Fresh pic is up.

Its the £3 wdt tool from china...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

they've sent me an *"offer" of 20% off* :classic_ohmy: ...that £39.95...where's my credit card :classic_wink:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

oooh wow some idiot sorry i meant *lucky buyer has already purchased one*...it's down to 9 available !!.....it's SHITE...it looks like a £3 jobbie...*look at the size of it*; i'd be worried that my cat would sod off with it and end up swallowing it.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> they've sent me an *"offer" of 20% off* :classic_ohmy: ...that £39.95...where's my credit card :classic_wink:


 @Rincewind me too!! I thought I was special.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @Rincewind me too!! I thought I was special.


 And me, Three's a crowd Lol 🤣


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @Rincewind me too!! I thought I was special.


 oh what - i got the offer too - nearly sucked in with the prospect of hand turned oak 🙂

sure i have spent wasted £40 on worse things


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm quite happy using my rather large cake skewer. only single point i know, but it does the job.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

So anyhow as i'd been given a 20% off i decided if i could get a better bargain like you do....so in the "Make counter-offer" i decided to try my luck; so i offered £1...you never know the seller may just sell it to me...so a short while ago a got a reply with a "Counter-offer" of £49.95...hang on it's only £49.95 to "Buy It Now"...so not exactly a counter-offer per se....then i noticed the attached note :-









wow there's a lot of tetchy folk out there lately :classic_wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Tbh if i were blowing 50 on a stirir then id get the londinum one,


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> ...Tbh if i were blowing 50 on a stirir then id get the londinum one...


 Now that's a very good idea...i shall do a counter offer and add my "own-note" with your suggestion...cheers matey 😎


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

The answer I got when expressing my curiosity:
"I can assure you this isn't available anywhere else? It's hand made by myself here in the UK. Whatever you're comparing this too it's totally different, likely mass produced and a lot larger. I understand it's not for everyone, no problem"

Christ alive...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just buy a small whisk £1.50 and cut the tines down. job done :good:


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> So anyhow as i'd been given a 20% off i decided if i could get a better bargain like you do....so in the "Make counter-offer" i decided to try my luck; so i offered £1...you never know the seller may just sell it to me...so a short while ago a got a reply with a "Counter-offer" of £49.95...hang on it's only £49.95 to "Buy It Now"...so not exactly a counter-offer per se....then i noticed the attached note :-
> 
> View attachment 52959
> 
> ...


 Diddums has hurt feelings? Or intellectual property thief is rumbled? I know what I think.

I'm going to make an offer with a link to Reiss' original on Londinium. No doubt he knows it but still.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Dallah said:


> ...I'm going to make an offer with a link to Reiss' original on Londinium...


 ah go on, do it (said in Mrs Doyle voice) go on, go on, go on


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Unfortunately eBay blocks offers with urls or even suggestions to Google for something. Took me ages to find a wording eBay would let through.


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

This is better than TV 😂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I see you and I raise you https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wdt-distribution-tool-SPUTNIK-coffee-distribution-tool-black/154178621370?hash=item23e5c30fba:g:imAAAOSwNmVfo7SY


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Enea said:


> This is better than TV ????


 It just shows the iron fist behind the @Dallah velvet glove. You suckered him in, chewed him up and spat him out


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Enea and you dont need a license 😂


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> I see you and I raise you https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wdt-distribution-tool-SPUTNIK-coffee-distribution-tool-black/154178621370?hash=item23e5c30fba:g:imAAAOSwNmVfo7SY


 OMG. I might actually buy that one just get it off the market. Anyone up for a group buy?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dallah said:


> OMG. I might actually buy that one just get it off the market. Anyone up for a group buy?


 Don't start 🤣


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

We've been rumbled. Quick everyone scarper.


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

Dallah said:


> We've been rumbled. Quick everyone scarper.
> 
> View attachment 52975


 Wow, we're prime time!!! 🤣


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Dallah said:


> ...We've been rumbled. Quick everyone scarper...


 Oooops









bit harsh with the "keyboard warrior" IMO......dude come on here and "discuss" (like an adult) your product and justify it if you believe in it....FWIW if that Nichrome wire "doesn't bend" after *my normal use* then i'll eat my bandana.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rincewind said:


> then i'll eat my bandana.


 You wear a bandana! Or is that a typo.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You wear a bandana! Or is that a typo.


 Not a typo (although i could've claimed that if seller proved me wrong; i was hoping to say "autocorrect" (i don't have btw) made a mistake and i meant banana) i do indeed wear a banana bandana...often judged because of it.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Dallah said:


> Anyone up for a group buy?


 Perhaps a monthly group buy ?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think I'd mind. It's less than £5 so at least somewhat reflects its value.

Turns out there's a whole line of products: https://coffe.kazak.com.pl

They even have grinders. There's a dispenser that might actually suit somebody who consumes a lot of coffee in a day but single doses. Oh wait it's a sugar dispenser never mind.


----------

